# Can anyone tell me if they know what style of Tai Chi this is?



## zzj (Jun 20, 2018)

This does not look like any style I'm familiar with.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2018)

My guess is Pai Lum and if you want my opinion, it is not very good


----------



## zzj (Jun 20, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> My guess is Pai Lum and if you want my opinion, it is not very good



Thanks, it looks a bit unusual to me that’s all.


----------

